

AT&T’s app-blocking defense anti-consumer and anti-Apple - jharrier
http://www.virtualpants.com/post/30034887143/at-ts-app-blocking-defense-anti-consumer-and

======
jharrier
What about Google Hangouts (preloaded) and Skype (going to be preloaded in
Windows Phone 8)? Why single out FaceTime on the iPhone?

